
Australian bank (ANZ) “rips apart” blockchain - fphhotchips
https://www.itnews.com.au/news/anz-rips-apart-blockchain-catalogues-its-big-list-of-non-uses-522872
======
__d
Well, hardly. They just say that it's good for some things, and bad for
others. And that some people are hyping it as good for everything. Like ...
everything else new ever.

Nothing to see here.

